# Webcam As Motion Trigger?



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

My home haunt is pretty lo-tech. Other than a few cheaply made animatronic characters that do seem to impress, it's pretty much static props and live actors. I'd like to move into air compressor work, but have no idea where to start.

Never-the-less, has anybody used webcams to trigger anything in their haunt. I read about it a few months back on a site, but it wasn't very discriptive.

Just wondering if anybody was doing it and what they were doing with it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Maybe a motion cam?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I know they have software that will convert any web cam for motion.


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

Anybody got any links? I haven't been able to find anything. I'd like to start using a laptop to control sound and like (I have no pneumatics), but a webcam trigger would be great!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

all I can suggest is keep looking on the web (sorry)
But, in reference to mostly static props...you can always get a cheap rotisserie motor off ebay and make a body spinning from a rope. Motion is good, even just a little! My tombstones are planted to rock in the wind so people get disoriented.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

something like this?
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Internet/WebCam/Guardian-Video-Surveillance-WebCam.shtml


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

Morbius - a bit like that, but I'd have no idea how to make it trigger power to a particular prop.

skeletonowl - sweet name btw, I do have a bit of motion, but no motion scares like a TCT for instance. I'm always trying to make more though. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

